# diabetic with leg cellulitis



## ggparker14 (Jul 13, 2011)

What would be the ICD9 for a diabetic who has cellulitis of the leg? Would this be coded 250.80, 682.6 or 250.00, 682.6?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi,
I go with 250.80, 682.6..

Nalini CPC


----------



## ggparker14 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for hour help.


----------



## mjb5019 (Jul 13, 2011)

*diabetes*

Be careful, nowhere do I see a causation documented between the diabetes and the cellulitis.  Where I come from, if it's not documented, you can't assume it.


----------

